

Pixar - Toy Story Zoetrope: Amazing, physical 3D animation - scottycrystal
http://replicatorinc.com/blog/2008/11/pixar-toy-story-zoetrope/

======
truebosko
Was that video really bad for anyone else? Tons of noise. Here's a better
video (until someone finds an even better one :-) )
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8aisIqxFLU>

~~~
mhb
Here's a nice one: <http://www.navone.org/Media/Movies/ZoetropeLoop3.mov>

~~~
replicatorblog
mhb, thanks, I included a link to the hi-res file in the post, it is the best
video I've seen of this thing. Still doesn't approximate the real life
experience, but close.

------
bemmu
I visited the Ghibli Museum in Japan when they had a joint display with Pixar.
The museum had a zoetrope exactly like this one, except with Ghibli
characters. I wonder if the Pixar folks were inspired by it?

[http://ohniko.files.wordpress.com/2007/08/070826-zoetrope.jp...](http://ohniko.files.wordpress.com/2007/08/070826-zoetrope.jpg)

